# which type of ambulance do you like



## milhouse (Jan 27, 2008)

ok so i just recently took a job with a company that runs the type 2 ambulance which is the van style ambulance like the dodge sprinter (which is what they have) now they have a type one which is the box on truck frame but they only have 2 of them.

so im wondering what kind of ambulance you guys like whats there pros, cons perks, whats better about them vs the typical type 3 (box with van front) are the sprinter vans any good. personally i dont like them i would rather be in the type 3 but i havent driven one to know any better. 

anyways just wondering what you guys think


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jan 27, 2008)

First, I like one that is top notch operating condition! 

It all depends upon your location, the geography of the area being serviced, etc. 

I have worked out of all types from low top station wagons, hearse style, suburbans to converted bread trucks....to Peterbilt front ends. 

Personally, I like room to move around in. Center mount cot, with ALS packaging style cabinets. Plenty of lights in the back, and a great heating and A/C unit. There are very few that ride smooth, but if they ever design a Type I that rides like an old Cadillac, then I would protest for one!

R/r 911


----------



## kiwimedic (Jan 27, 2008)

I perfer the Type Is where you can still get into the front and yell at the driver at the same time.  Our trucks only have one seat in the back (no bench) and its for the Paramedic at the head so you can either sit on the second stretcher which isin't restrained so not good.  Therefore, you can sit in the front and if the guy crashes you can climb thru into the back.  

That said, I'll take a 1965 Caddy hightop with the old grinder type siren and lots of flashing lights any day of the week, if properly stocked that is!


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 27, 2008)

Ridryder911 said:


> First, I like one that is top notch operating condition!



Rid beat me to it.

Here's what our county uses.  They bought about 25 or 30 of them this past year.  They are very comfortable in the back. :blink:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ycvmsaS5xCw&NR=1[/youtube]​


----------



## KEVD18 (Jan 27, 2008)

the one that runs!

im a big guy, so i dont work too well being crammed into a small space. i prefer a box truck just for the space.

that being said, i work almost exclusively in a densely populated urban environment. there are some neighborhoods where its very difficult and sometimes not possible to get down the street with a box or heavy rescue. thats where a type II can come in handy.

it does bite the big one working an arrest in a van though


----------



## ILemt (Feb 13, 2008)

I personally dont like vans. Every type two Ive ever encountered was in poor state of repair relegated to hospital/nursing home transfers. Plus they are small. Give me a good type 3 any day.


----------

